

Ask HN: What domain registration and DNS service do you use? - dangayle

I love using Digital Ocean and Heroku for my websites. Clean designs, straightforward navigation and functionality, affordable.<p>And then you have domain registrars like GoDaddy, Domain.com and others that are the exact opposite (except cheap).<p>Is there a domain registrar that doesn&#x27;t severely suck the life out of creating a new domain? Something that has an easy to use API, clean and modern?
======
niclupien
Namecheap works well. They have an API but I never used it.

~~~
kkoch986
I'm up to about 12 domains on namecheap, can't complain

~~~
d0ugie
Do they have a good deal on SSL certs when buying or transferring domains? the
certs are good, yes?

~~~
gesman
I used namecheap and buy SSL certs, including wildcarded SSL certs.

I think they have the best prices for that.

SSL certificate cost is a scam anyways - so you better off with whoever is the
cheapest.

------
workhere-io
[https://gandi.net](https://gandi.net) /
[http://doc.rpc.gandi.net](http://doc.rpc.gandi.net). For DNS I sometimes use
AWS' Route 53 because it provides some unique options regarding S3 and
CloudFront.

------
pairing
I've been using Name ([http://name.com](http://name.com)) for a few years now
and I've been happy with their services. They also have two factor auth for
accessing your account which is a huge plus.

------
ekpyrotic
A Small Orange ([http://asmallorange.com](http://asmallorange.com)). Simple,
clean & top-quality support. Used them for 2 years now - and it's been a
pleasure.

~~~
chrxn
I may be wrong, but this company seems to only offer hosting services. I see
no domain name registration services offered.

------
Swanty
[https://www.gandi.net/](https://www.gandi.net/) and
[https://dns.he.net](https://dns.he.net).

------
RexRollman
I used Gandi for my domains for the last six years. They been great, but since
I've never had an issue, I can't say how good their customer service is.

------
randallma
dnsimple ([https://dnsimple.com](https://dnsimple.com))

